# Score extra food!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Stopped in the dollar store taday. Usually do bout ever two weeks. Was a good day, they had large cans a diced tomatoes, huge bags a egglees noodles all a buck each. Also picked up some more seasonins ta add inta the stock a supplies.

So, along with everthin I dehydrated an packaged from grocery shoppin last night I'm dehydratin the tomatoes an vac sealed noodles in mylar bags. Oh yeah, they had canned chicken too, so bought several a them. Added a few more meals fer cheap!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

now that Dollar Tree has Chef Boyardee in the pop-top can... one of my friends has decided to store more than 2 days worth of food  :lolsmash:

better than nothing, I suppose :nuts:


----------

